# Indians buy more Su-30s/Cooperate with Russians on 5th generation fighter



## MarkOttawa (20 Oct 2007)

The "light fighter" competition with Western entries is continuing:

Sukhoi jets for Indian skies
Novosti, Oct. 16
http://en.rian.ru/analysis/20071016/84132527.html



> India has signed a contract with Russia for the licensed assembly of 40 multi-role Su-30MKI (Flanker-H) fighter jets, news agencies reported last week.
> 
> According to experts, the agreement will cost India more than $1.5 billion. It will be a follow-up to the contract concluded in 2000 to deliver 140 fighters of the same type to New Delhi...
> 
> ...



Russia, India sign advanced fighter jet agreement -1
Novosti, Oct. 18
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20071018/84392924.html



> Russia and India have closed a deal to jointly develop a fifth-generation fighter plane, a spokesman for the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation said on Thursday.
> 
> "We have signed an agreement on cooperation in the development and production of an advanced multi-purpose fighter aircraft," the spokesman said. "This document will allow our countries to implement a project that envisions equal-share financing and engineering efforts in the creation of a fifth-generation fighter."
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Oct 2007)

The Russians with Indian financial help plan on stealth aircraft that would be superior to the F-22. Aircraft is probably 8-10 years away.

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2007/04/24/213364/picture-russian-sukhoi-t-50-fighter-images-emerge.html


----------



## Spencer100 (24 Oct 2007)

More at Defense Industry Daily.  They give it a big "IF" and alot of maybe.  

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/india-russia-in-negotiations-re-nextgeneration-fighter-03133/


----------



## MarkOttawa (24 Oct 2007)

More here:

T-50 Stealth Fighter
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/67419.0.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

